# Lots of house Centepedes



## Jblare82 (Nov 2, 2016)

I just moved into to a house I bought in Chicago. Everything looked fine with me buying right before winter. After a couple of weeks I noticed I had a few house centipedes which I killed. I don't know if you have ever seen these things but they are huge (about 2 inches), disgusting and extremely fast. I have a hard time even getting near one and when I miss those suckers are gone in an instant. 

As the weeks went by I noticed they just kept coming. I probably killed at least 15-20 of them over the span of a few months. Then winter hit and after clearing them all out of my house I was at peace. Fast forward to now and as it has just gotten nice out in the past week they are back and I have had to kill 6 huge ones already. 2 of which were today. One was actually on my mouse when I got home from work and I almost died.

Now granted I am in a garden unit so I can see why the area might appeal to them. 1-5 a year, I can live with that, but I am killing them everyday and this is a nightmare. I have a cat so I can't really spray inside the place but I feel like I have to do something. Its making me think there is some sort of infestation somewhere in here. The place is a rehab which means it appears pretty new so I have no idea how they are getting in.

I assume I should call an exterminator but I am wondering if there is anything I can do prior or without one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

I would call an exterminator. 

I can't stand them things. They really creep me out.


----------



## pammodels (Apr 7, 2017)

No, call an exterminator


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Orkin recommends eliminating their food source, roaches, spiders etc. and being they seem to be nocturnal eliminating any possibly moist dark hiding areas they could dwell in during daytime hours.

https://www.orkin.com/other/centipedes/


----------



## shocker (Jun 27, 2014)

They are coming from your soil outside. Is there cracks that are apparent that you can seal? Try spreading diatomaceous earth around and even coat the soil.


----------

